# hey everyone!



## Allstar (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi everyone! My name is Noe, i'm 19 years old and I have a 3 year old (almost 4 in Feb.) mare named Jewel. She's a palomino stock paint quarter horse and i'm currently training her. First horse i'm training so i need all the help i can get and found this place... so i hope you guys can help.  
Any questions please feel free to ask


----------



## lexlolipopsaur7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Noe 
God luck with the training! I hope it goes well  Do you have any pictures of Jewel?


----------

